# Dark vs. Light substrate visual effect



## allegoriest (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, white also gets filthy ALOT faster. Most my tanks have black, with the exception of one white, it's always ridiculously bright, and always looks dirty no matter what. Black just seems more natural. White has more this, blue dipped rocks feel. I think it also stresses out fish more.

Or there's always the brown rock feel. But I have to go with black.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

Black substrate contrasts with most plants, so they are easily seen. I found i need more lighting with black substrates cause it doesnt reflect as well as white.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

Most fish also show their best colors with a dark substrate. They "pale out" with white substrates. At the store we had Neons side by side in two tanks. Everyone wanted fish from the Left tank. I had to explain, same fish, same shipment, one tank had darker gravel.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a light substrate in my 150G, its actually somewhat of a light greyish tan(Caribsea Torpedo Beach)...my plants were always vibrant and my fish are always very bold in coloration. The tank also has a clean crisp look to it with the light sand. 

My other FW tanks use a dark substrate...be it a mix of Flourite/EcoComplete, or just plain Eco of Flourite Black. I have found that for the tank to seem bright enough...I do need more lighting with a dark substrate.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that offered practical application thoughts.

This however was what I was interested in:



flip9 said:


> Black substrate contrasts with most plants, so they are easily seen.


I've looked at hundreds of planted tank pics. looking for design elements that might work for what I'd like to do with my tank. I was wondering what others thought about this from a visual stand point.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a lighter brown (aqua soil Malaya) and I like it it goes well with the C Parva carpet I have it also seems more natural to me, more like clay you would see in a stream bed.










Len


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

lbacha said:


> I have a lighter brown (aqua soil Malaya) and I like it it goes well with the C Parva carpet I have it also seems more natural to me, more like clay you would see in a stream bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Len


+1 It really just depends on what you're looking for. I'm more partial to a natural color substrate but I do have one tank with black substrate.


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had black gravel and that natural looking multicolored pea gravel. I definitely prefer the black gravel because it makes the color of the fish and plants stand out more. I don't have a problem with it looking less natural because it's dark and so not so noticeable.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

As always, depends... Dark fish may pop more against a light substrate. 

More important than which color may be consistency of the color. Mottled or multi-colored substrates may muddy the look. Consistent color will distract from the fauna less.

But it always depends...


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I have natural color in my 29 and I think it looks ok. 

I have a combination of pfs and dark gravel in my 40 and I gotta say I really like the dark gravel and I've been considering removing the sand and putting all dark substrate in that tank. 

I would agree that plants and most fish look better in darker substrates. I won't go as far to say I like black though. But light browns to dark browns I really like.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Len


We seem to have derailed from the intended discussion of this thread. :frown:

Let me see If I can get the train back on the tracks, using's Len's tank as an example. My eyes go straight to the light area in the right front of the tank. If Len has the rock as a focal point, it has become secondary as I view his work.

Do you feel this is an accurate observation?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Without reading the whole thread linking to the last post first. (surfing New Posts)
Reading the caption above after looking at the photo first,
I agree. The bright front corner grabbed my eye first.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

DogFish said:


> We seem to have derailed from the intended discussion of this thread. :frown:
> 
> Let me see If I can get the train back on the tracks, using's Len's tank as an example. My eyes go straight to the light area in the right front of the tank. If Len has the rock as a focal point, it has become secondary as I view his work.
> 
> Do you feel this is an accurate observation?


agreed.


----------

